# New here



## davidleehere (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am David Lee. At the age of 28, I am a young martial artist with over 14 years of training and practise of Chinese Kungfu. I learned traditional Fu Family Bagua from Fu Zhen-Song's grand disciple, Lin Xing-Gan, and a few years later, became Professor Fang Ning's student. For over 8 years, I kept refining the techniques & skills Mr. Fang taught me and now I am an assistant in his teaching of traditional Yang Family Tai-Chi.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, then...welcome


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello David, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site...


----------



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2010)

ni hao


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy posting!


----------



## Shawn-San (Apr 14, 2010)

Greetings.


----------



## grydth (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome - we look forward to seeing some of your insights in the Chinese arts section.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads.


----------

